# Look KG 461



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

This is my newly built Look KG 461, using Dura-Ace 9-speed components, brakes, FSA Cranks, Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset, Look Carbon ErgoPost, Look Carbostem, Deda Handlebars. On the road, stiffer than my previous frame a Giant TCR-One, well built, it feels more rigid even on rough surface or cobblestones. Fatigue will come in definitely later because you feel less stressed. After 150 km with this new frame so far I have no complain.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jun1662 said:


> This is my newly built Look KG 461, using Dura-Ace 9-speed components, brakes, FSA Cranks, Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset, Look Carbon ErgoPost, Look Carbostem, Deda Handlebars. On the road, stiffer than my previous frame a Giant TCR-One, well built, it feels more rigid even on rough surface or cobblestones. Fatigue will come in definitely later because you feel less stressed. After 150 km with this new frame so far I have no complain.



Very nice. I hope LOOK keeps the Jalabert paint in their lineup


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Very Nice!*

What a nice build. Understated but with a little bit of bling. That must be a very small frame, judging from the relative size of the cranks and bars.

I'm curious about the seat binder - is there some sort of internal cam that serves as a clamp? It can't actually be pinching the tube tighter at that point, is it?


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

peterpen said:


> What a nice build. Understated but with a little bit of bling. That must be a very small frame, judging from the relative size of the cranks and bars.
> 
> I'm curious about the seat binder - is there some sort of internal cam that serves as a clamp? It can't actually be pinching the tube tighter at that point, is it?


The seatpost is actually held tight by a cam or wedge. And yes its a small frame.


----------



## drdoug (Feb 18, 2005)

*look 461: good vfm?*

Shopping around to upgrade from my 19kg steel warhorse, and found a 461 in my size in the local shop. It's reduced by about a third, but they don't have any made up for me to test ride. Lots of threads here suggest it's a great frame, but can I buy it in confidence that it will be good, being my first foray into carbon, from a steel bike?

The deal I have been quoted is for Ultegra 10, with Bontrager Race Lite X aero wheels.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

drdoug said:


> Shopping around to upgrade from my 19kg steel warhorse, and found a 461 in my size in the local shop. It's reduced by about a third, but they don't have any made up for me to test ride. Lots of threads here suggest it's a great frame, but can I buy it in confidence that it will be good, being my first foray into carbon, from a steel bike?
> 
> The deal I have been quoted is for Ultegra 10, with Bontrager Race Lite X aero wheels.


Hi drdoug,

The Look KG 461 is a good frame. Carbon with Aluminum lugs. Quality of the work is excellent and the paint finish is also good. It is not the lightest frame but weight is only one of the many aspect to consider especially when buying carbon frames, you also have to check on the durability. Look Frames are made to last plus the 5-year warranty. 

On my experience using this, I've done about 1100 km and the one thing I can really bouch is its stability and rigidity. Uphill, the rigid frame helps in transfering your pedal power on the road instead of flex. Downhill, well yes very stable, considering I'm using a 700 x 20 michelin tires pump to its rated pressure. All in all, value-for-money, this is a good frame. . .


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

2nd that. I've had my 461 for almost a full season now. Stable, fairly light, fast and responsive. If you like the ride of steel, you'll love the Look's ride. Buy it with no regrets.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Love the bike.

I have never ridden a look, but every time I see them I just look in awe. They are stunning, and I hope to be a proud owner (Of a 585) soon enough!


----------

